# help guess lol



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

theres a piranha being sold as a diamond at my work its a serrasalmus but not sure its a diamond....it looks just silver with a humal mark behind the gill like caribe ..no pics of yet any ideas

cheers lads ..

oh its a bout 5 6 inches


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

is it a manni?????


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

illnino said:


> is it a manni?????


 that is not a manny, I believe it's a Pristobrycon eigenmanni


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> fishofury Posted on Jun 4 2004, 06:42 PM
> QUOTE (illnino @ Jun 4 2004, 08:51 AM)
> is it a manni?????
> 
> that is not a manny, I believe it's a *Pristobrycon eigenmanni *


Yes it is...also, photo is from OPEFE web site.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

hastatus said:


> > fishofury Posted on Jun 4 2004, 06:42 PM
> > QUOTE (illnino @ Jun 4 2004, 08:51 AM)
> > is it a manni?????
> >
> ...


 yeah, sorry i didnt quote the source, but it was from the info section....

sorry, i thought everyone refered a eigenmanni as a manny, my bad


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Manny's usually refer to manueli, one of my pet peeves against common names. Can be too confusing.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

ok lads cheers i have the photos hes a real sexy one .

what u thik he is 
i was thinking spilo ? compressas?


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

another


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Try and get a better angle on that fish (tilted to much). I was not able to see the belly scutes near the anal opening.

For now, no opinion on what it is. With that angle the color/body markings are distorted on the fish. It might be S. altispinis, but without seeing the scutes, don't know.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

another shot


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

We can rule out S. altispinis. More than likely S. compressus. Take a good look at your fish and see if you can spot in bars along the flank. If so, that would likely be your fish. To much reflection on the fish via photo to see anything.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

another i was thinking purple spilo frank .when i i saw him out of water he was very purple


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

That fellow looks like S. sanchezi (Peru). Any idea where it was collected?


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

peru not sre what river thow


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

If it is Peru, then you have your fish ID.


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

i dunno but its a nice one :nod:


----------

